# migration...



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

Are you guy's in the Dakota's still seeing quite a few big Canada's still or have they bugged out already? We've accumulated quite a few whitefronts, snows and lessors over the past 10 days but the lessor numbers are limited with no major concentration of big birds. With temps. moderating over the next week, it looks as though the birds will probably stay where they are at for a while. Some reports of some bigger geese showing up in Nebraska. I'm just trying to guage where the migration stands.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I know theres about 2,000 giants on the river near me....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

PLus another 3-4 grand in the area I was hunting. All I can say is there are birds spread out ALL over our state right now.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

There is still a huntable population through the Red River Valley in areas that till have open water.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Like GB3 said there is geese all over the state. I saw them in Bismarck, Valley City, and Devils Lake. You just have to find the open water. Good luck boys.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

There are allot of geese heading out tonight. With the warm weather it has melted some of the snow but what is left is to hard to get through so they are haveing trouble feeding and many are heading to south dakota.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A lot of birds out tonight. But very concentrated of course, hope they can take one more night of frigid weather. Saturday's weather is looking good.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I drove from the dam the other day and would say that there is at least 200,000 but they were spread all over. Hell I have a couple thousand in the backyard right now. I think there will still be good numbers but I think SD will be better off then us again this year. Last I looked they had over 400,000 honkers and 200,000 snows on the river.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

Birds flying everywhere tonight, still pretty good numbers, like chris said if they make it through tonight we'll be in good shape!!!


----------

